# Framedrops/Lags mit Freesync 144hz Monitor



## Vinc211 (12. September 2017)

Moin,

ich habe seit dem ich meinen Acer XF270H 144hz Freesync Monitor habe folgende Probleme.
Im VLC Player Vollbildmodus und auch in manchen Spielen im Vollbildmodus (randlos) habe ich Framedrops von 144hz auf 48hz (oder andere drops), was ein laggen/haken des Bildes verursacht. Treiber updates habe ich alle gemacht. In Metal Gear Solid 5 konnte ich das Problem lösen indem ich den randlosen vollbildmodus nehme und auch die Videos schaue ich jetzt im Player von Windows 10 statt in VLC, aber ein Spiel wie z.b. Darkwood das wirklich keine Grafikkarte fordert, Produziert ebenfalls diese Framedrops.
Wenn ich das die Spiele oder Videos auf Fenstermodus umschalte ist das ruckeln sofort weg. 

Ryzen 1600x, MSI B350M, MSi Armor RX580 8G, 16 GB RAM.


----------



## 0ssi (13. September 2017)

Hast du im Treiber V-Sync an oder Frame Rate Target Control auf 143 gestellt ? Wenn ein Spiel GPU lastig ist kann es auch helfen die FPS auf einen niedrigeren Wert zu begrenzen
um Frameschwankungen zu verringern. Framedrops fühlen sich immer wie ein Ruckeln an und lassen sich auch nicht mit FreeSync/G-Sync vermeiden. Dann hilft nur mehr Leistung.
Zur Sicherheit kannst du CPU und GPU Leistung per Afterburner überwachen. Wie man wichtige Werte einblendet wird hier erklärt: AfterburnerYouTube Ist die CPU übertaktet ?


----------



## pain474 (13. September 2017)

Hast du einen Zweitmonitor, der nebenbei läuft?


----------



## Vinc211 (13. September 2017)

Nein kein Zweitmonitor angeschlossen und CPU und GPU last schließe ich bei einem Video oder einem Spiel wie Darkwood mal aus. 

Framerate Target Control hab ich im Profil für das Spiel mal eingestellt, hat aber nichts gebracht. Standardmäßig ist es aus. 
V-Sync im Spiel an oder aus macht auch keinen Unterschied.
In den Radeon einstellungen ist Freesync an. VSync finde ich da nirgendswo und gibts es dort glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (13. September 2017)

Die vertikale Synchronisation V-Sync nennt sich bei AMD glaube _Auf vertikalen Neuaufbau warten_ aber das begrenzt dir die FPS nur auf 144
Wenn das Spiel z.B. mit 100-150FPS läuft dann kann es helfen FRTC auf 100 zu stellen. Hast du die CPU übertaktet ? Das gibt es einen Bug
wodurch nur ~1550Mhz anliegen und das führt logischerweise auch zu Performance Einbrüchen. Darum per MSI Afterburner überwachen.


----------



## Vinc211 (13. September 2017)

CPU läuft bei konstant 3,6Ghz. 
Es macht keinen Unterschied ob ich FreeSync an habe oder es ausschalte. Bei aktiviertem Freesync zeigt der Monitor immerhin an das die Frames droppen, bei augeschaltetem ist das ruckeln immernoch deutlich sichtbar aber der Monitor zeigt an das er bei 144hz läuft. Die FPS lasse ich mir mit dem Gamemode des Monitors anzeigen. Es macht keiner Unterschied ob dieser aktiviert ist oder nicht.
FRTC habe ich auf 100 gesetzt. Kein effekt.
Das neue Enhanced Sync habe ich ebenfalls ausprobiert.
MSI Afterburner nutze ich nicht mehr weil dies massig Probleme in Player Unknows Battlegrounds verursacht hat.


----------



## 0ssi (13. September 2017)

Ohne FreeSync läuft der Monitor logischerweise immer mit 144Hz aber die Frage ist mit wie viel FPS ? Wenn du den AB nicht magst dann probiere FRAPS.
Da du jetzt hohe FPS+HZ gewohnt bist empfindest du leider zB 60FPS@144Hz nicht mehr als komplett flüssig. Da hilft nur die Grafikeinstellungen senken
oder eine stärkere Grafikkarte kaufen. Mit FreeSync läuft der Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60HZ und wenn du sogar nur 48Hz hattest dann waren es nur 48FPS.


----------



## Vinc211 (13. September 2017)

Bei FRAPS sagt folgender:
2017-09-13 23:20:10 - Darkwood
Frames: 5796 - Time: 16312ms - Avg: 355.321 - Min: 207 - Max: 443
Meistens gingen die FPS auf 200 runten und dann kam auch der Lag zustande und der Monitor ging auf 48hz runter.
Zudem habe ich mal ein Video gemacht wie das ganze aussieht. Vincor - framedrops and lags - Plays.tv
Wie gesagt, das Spiel braucht keine Leistung. Es gibt keinen Grund warum es ruckeln sollte. Es muss eine Einstellungssache sein.


----------



## Vinc211 (14. September 2017)

Es ist kein Displayport Problem. Das ganze tritt auch bei HDMI auf.

Wenn ich den Monitor über die Windows Adaptereinstellungen auf 60hz oder 120hz Stelle tritt das Problem auch auf.


----------

